# Layering Spitfire Chamber String to a full section?



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 9, 2017)

Layering Spitfire Chamber String to a full section? (Auto Divisi)

As my question stated, how to layer chamber string to a full section? with an auto divisi system.

We know that SCS has:
4 1st Violins
3 2nd Violins
3 Violas
3 Cellos
3 Basses

4 Patches that completes the articulations for a section:
Core techniques
Decorative techniques
Legato decorative
Legato performance

What I'm trying to do:
-Something similar to LASS, it has auto divisi and articulations ready on the spot. I do live perfromance and I prefer recording in one go instead of editing notes one by one.

-Have all 4 patches connected to one midi channel, with an advice on you guys on how to set up the controls for each articulations


I heard about the TouchOSX, but I don't have a tablet. As for phone, I'm using an old samsung that lags a lot.. :(

I've watched several videos on enlarging SCS


I decided to use LASS's ARC tool because you can set auto divisi. I've tried other auto divisi multiscript but they're literally buggy. If anyone has a suggestion on the auto divisi, do provide me!

To take you back again, my question, again, is how do YOU layer Spitfire Chamber String to a full section? I wanna learn your solution to it


----------



## kimarnesen (Dec 9, 2017)

I've been layering it with Albion One and their Solo Strings. But haven't tried the transposing trick, so will definitely try that.


----------



## MatFluor (Dec 9, 2017)

Chamber strings are full sections.

That said - when I need a large section I go with SSS, or you can just do the transpose trick, I'm not in the studio currently, but Chris Henson did a small VLog on this not too long ago.

You can do the same with the ensembles, load up Articulations and go with that. There are for sure other techniques for this (Unread something about a software for live use - don't remember it's name - something with "M"...


----------



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 9, 2017)

can't wait to hear from you! +1 for fast reply!


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 9, 2017)

A few threads below this one is a Multi Divisi Script, have you tried that one?

Off the top of my head. Maybe try it out.

You could create an instance of contact for each of the sections - and load it with 4 patches, all 4 on the same channel. Now repeat 2 more times, for channels 2 and 3, and within each instrument set it to layer +2 -2.

I haven't tried the script, but it seems to be working for up to 5 instruments on different channels. For example, you have your "Violins 1" track that you play on. You choose an articulation with the expression maps or keyswitches. You play your notes, and if there are multiple notes, they are divided between the three channels. You can create up to 5, of course (I would never divisi a string section more than thrice, but that's just me).

Now, I see that with the legato performance patch and how it switches between articulations it may be a bit tough (or impossible) to have all 4 patches x3 in one instance. So you'd have to have one instance of Kontakt for each of the 4 patches, meaning 4 instances per section, 20 in total. Or, if the script allows it, and can be placed 4 times into one instance of Kontakt (like I said, haven't used it), and can be routed to channels 1, 2, 3, then 4, 5, 6... you could do it all in one instance per section.

If having 4 different tracks for 1 section troubles you, your option here is to create one track that will be your main MIDI track for the section (e.g. Violins 1) and then send MIDI CH2 of that track to the instrument correspoding the starting point of the next set of 3x patches - if you're aiming for 3 way divisi, that would channel 4 for Decorative Techniques (if Core techniques x3 are taking up the first 3 channels in your Kontakt instance). That is, if the script can be loaded in 4 times.

In case that it can't, you'll need 4 instances per section, and then from your main channel (if you want to have one; if you want a separate track for each patch disregard this, obviously), just send CH1 to CH1 of first instance, CH2 to CH1 of 2nd instance, etc.


----------



## HidenoriYoshi (Dec 11, 2017)

aaronventure said:


> A few threads below this one is a Multi Divisi Script, have you tried that one?
> 
> Off the top of my head. Maybe try it out.
> 
> ...



It took me quite a while to understand what you're trying to say, haha!

I'll admit that 4 patches in one instance is almost impossible, I've decided that they go into separate tracks because there are too many articulations or either I use the UACC method.

The script you linked is buggy, sometimes other instrument won't even play another times it sustained the certain notes or even all notes when I reach high peak CPU. This also happens because I go for 5 divisi. 3-4 divisi is enough to make it go well. Also it changes the sound... not sure if I know how to fully use it yet xDD
This script actually changes the sound for each instrument...

The pitch and transpose technique is very bad because for example, if you transpose 2x up you won't be able to play the G note in violins and if the opposite you get an extra note F.... which is pretty bad.....


----------



## aaronventure (Dec 11, 2017)

HidenoriYoshi said:


> The script you linked is buggy, sometimes other instrument won't even play another times it sustained the certain notes or even all notes when I reach high peak CPU. This also happens because I go for 5 divisi. 3-4 divisi is enough to make it go well. Also it changes the sound... not sure if I know how to fully use it yet xDD


That's a shame



HidenoriYoshi said:


> This script actually changes the sound for each instrument...


For SCS? I don't think this should be happening



HidenoriYoshi said:


> The pitch and transpose technique is very bad because for example, if you transpose 2x up you won't be able to play the G note in violins and if the opposite you get an extra note F.... which is pretty bad.....



Yes, I'm aware of that. Maybe you can make it up with violas or just volume. I know it's an obvious issue, but unless you're really playing around these bottom or upper edges of the range, the 2x stack should be fine. If you're attempting a 5x stack, though...


----------

